# Warming your engine



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Time for a rant.

I'm sat on an Aire with a bit of a hangover and the idiot frenchman beside me has had his engine running for a good twenty minutes before settng off. He came in last night and despite a 100 ft gap between us and the next van nearly managed to wipe out our scooter in his first attempt to park in the 100ft space. Now he seems intent on making my head hurt.

It clearly states in our Peugeot boxer manual that there is no need to warm up a diesel engine, quite the opposite in fact as rinning on idle is bad for diesels.

I have noticed a few doing this. I've even seen them do it on arrival as well.

So don't leave your engine running!!!

There!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Is he not charging "something" up? Or thinks he is!

What a shame spoiling your Sunday morning nap. You do realise of course that you're missing a most glorious weekend back here?

Blue skies, warm sunshine, no wind and not a Frenchman in sight (plenty of Poles though) 



ps - I hope you're not expecting any sympathy from us! It's about time you got back here and started paying your taxes so those poor French farmers can continue with their subsidised lives.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha ha Enjoy Barry.... :x :x 

Stateside we often had to endure a great throbbing diesel engine running for what seemed ages before they took off.
Sometimes (but not all) air systems needed to be filled before the suspension and brakes would operate. 

Then of course we would pull into a vast truck stop and turn in at the far corner. Sods law a frigo truck would park beside us. 

Keep smiling Barry.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well the aire has hookup so it can't be a charging thing. I suspect he as just a pillock


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Well there are a few of those around...........


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

shove a spud over the end of his exhaust that will stop it. 

I have had it done to me a few times especially whe you park next to them. I just put some black sabbath on..


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

barryd said:


> I suspect he as just a pillock


Please try to be a little more more erudite Barry. :roll:

He is French. The word is "pilloque".

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Erudite! Me? This morning. I'm suprised I could manage to type let alone be clever!


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

I just switch on my block heater a couple of hours before I intend to start the engine  

Mick


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

We've not, yet, experienced the engine running problem but last summer when in Spain we had a German family next to us with a roof top air conditioning unit that they put on when thet went off for the day on their quad bike or to the beach. It was at that irritating frequency of a mosquito buzzing around your head. The they thankfully turned it off when they got back to the site so the evenings were quite peacefull, but to cap it all they must have had a problem with their water pump because it used to re-pressurise every half hour or so. I can only hope it kept them awake.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

barryd said:


> I have noticed a few doing this. I've even seen them do it on arrival as well.
> 
> So don't leave your engine running!!!
> 
> There!


Those doing it on arrival may be intending to let their turbo cool, so the bearings don't get burnt oil in them. I don't bother about this; I reckon that, in the first place, the engine is not being 'gunned' most of the time, and secondly by the time you've parked up there is normally 2-3 minutes with the engine running on tick-over anyway


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Was it an Iveco?
Some days our gearbox will not engage gear until the engine is warmed up. The problem has been investigated by several dealers who cant find a fault.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wilderness*

I think you may need to find yourself some wilderness Barry.

You don't seem to like a lot of people and are often Aireing your views!

TM

PS: Hope the scooter is okay!


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

probably kept it running to wake you up to the fact that if you left 1st you would probably be over the limit ,like a lot ive seen around ..


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I must say I can sympathise with Barry to some extent. 

Where we are now is regarded as an overnight stop by many Germans heading South for the winter. We stay here often but there a few weeks around now and again in March when we get a glut of obsessed Germans heading south or back north. During these peak times they arrive in the afternoons, eat and are in bed before 10pm so that they can be on the road by 7am.

This means that they are up and about at 6am. I have no problem with that except that they carry on as if it's mid day, chatting and talking, radios blaring and engines running to warm up.

There are always a few with cars on trailers. You soon get to know which of them can drive. Those who can manage a trailer will reverse into a space so they are ready to drive away. Those who can't will do almost anything to try to avoid having to reverse. They drive to the best position they can see which offers the hope of being able to swing round in one go in the morning after those blocking their way leave. Of course some find that in the morning they can't swing round in one go. That's when the entertainment begins.

I watched one old boy this morning doing a fifty point turn in a two acre space with just a couple of vans parked in it. With all the revving and clutch slipping I wondered his van survived it. It seems to me that these drivers travel thousands of miles each year depending on never having to reverse. I can't help wondering how they would cope if circumstances forced them to turn around due to a closed road or an obstruction. I also wonder how aware they can be of where their trailer is in relation to other traffic or pedestrians, particularly in towns.

In the last few years I have seen these drivers get their trailers at right angles to their vans damaging the sides of the vans. I have seen them reverse into walls, lamp posts and other vehicles. Often even while observers were shouting at them to stop. 

Some of the caravanners are even worse, Alan.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect he as just a pillock
> ...


Sorry but it is couillon.

Dave p :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Tis only a Sunday morning hangover laugh.

TM. Don't worry we have found some superb wilderness of late. I may post about it later but I have to consult one of the locals first! All may be revealed.

we only went there for a dump (oh err), fill and a good charge up.

I forgot to tell you about the noisy Belgian (another one) that also parked up next to us last night. He was about 70 but for some reason decided to play loud drum and bass music on his very loud music system. I thought this was funny and quite cool for a while until it went on for an hour. I finally snapped when he went out to walk his drum an bass dog for half an hour and left it on!

On his return. I politely (I was. Honest) asked him to turn it down a bit. Never heard a peep out of him after that and I felt a bit bad.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

barryd said:


> Time for a rant.
> 
> I'm sat on an Aire with a bit of a hangover and the idiot frenchman beside me has had his engine running for a good twenty minutes before settng off. He came in last night and despite a 100 ft gap between us and the next van nearly managed to wipe out our scooter in his first attempt to park in the 100ft space. Now he seems intent on making my head hurt.
> 
> ...


Hi Barry, hey your not the only one to be a magnet, while on a campsite in France a couple of years ago we came back to find an Italian family (with 5 kids)had parked so close we could not open our side window if they had theirs open and boy were they noisey!! we left the next morning :roll: 
Chris


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Don,t really know much about camping in the UK ,whether you have certain pitch widths or not ,but out in France it always seems to me that, if it looks wide enough ,they will jam it in someway, disregarding moveability ,and its not just the French ,as you mentioned..regards Les.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I agree lesanne

what I always find ammusing is the all the aires book will specify an aire as taking 10 vans. When you turn up in the middle of summer it ends up with 30 on it!

The daftest mash up has to have been st croix de verdon in provance which is superb overlooking the lake and next to a super village (see blog) 

The top end of the aire is fantastic if your lucky enough to get in the right spot but the bottom end! Just when you think it's full and laugh when another van turns up they still manage to absorb it.

We have always managed to find quiet aires though even in the height of summer. You just have to pick ones that are away from attractions or too far to walk to anywhere. 

If you find one that's at least a mile from the nearest boulangerie it will b empty as the French die apparently if they can't get bread.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

barryd said:


> I agree lesanne
> 
> what I always find ammusing is the all the aires book will specify an aire as taking 10 vans. When you turn up in the middle of summer it ends up with 30 on it!
> 
> ...


I'm surprised we haven't been able to come up with a deterrent between us. Something that would discourage others from trying to "dip their bread in our gravy".

Big dogs don't seem to have any effect - maybe something like a pair of biggish boxes (flat pack) that look remarkably like huge and loud music speakers or perhaps a trumpet casually left hanging off the wing mirror?

I'm sure some of our members can come up with some really evil ideas.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

tonyt said:


> I'm surprised we haven't been able to come up with a deterrent between us. Something that would discourage others from trying to "dip their bread in our gravy".
> 
> Big dogs don't seem to have any effect - maybe something like a pair of biggish boxes (flat pack) that look remarkably like huge and loud music speakers or perhaps a trumpet casually left hanging off the wing mirror?
> 
> I'm sure some of our members can come up with some really evil ideas.


I think a large swastika flag might do the trick. :lol:


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

I never understand why people want to park so closely even if the aire/campsite is just them and us! My French has become bizarrely fluent on a few occasions. Maybe thats just because they understand the look on my face rather than my actual words! 

One thing that does occur to me reading this, is I always try to park neatly and straight on. If I parked a little skewed then maybe that would force one side or the other to be at least 3' away!!

Heres hoping!

Happy travels


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have accdentlely found a deterent to keep other vans away from out space. One day (can't remember where) we were on a lovely aire somewhere and there was only us there so I got the guitar out and sat at the back of the van making a right racket and downing a few beers. 

I went inside after a bit and as the inevitable throng of motorhome began chugging into the aire I noticed that were stopping having a look then parking as far away as possible from us.

After a while I worked it out. The guitar had been left on a chair with empty beer bottles on the scooter rack! I figured this combined with the British reg was enough to make the French think "yobbo" avoid.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

probably quite rightly Barryd :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

It would move me on 

Sandra


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

methinks a slight mechanical fault may develop on anyone's aircon if they left it on all day while they where out next to moi. :lol:


----------



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

Allways warm engine up whilst loading and go through the gears just to loosen up the gearshift,can only be a good thing  
Providing u consider other people and have common sense.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Mine gets about 30 seconds warm up time whilst I roll the van off the ramps, quick check that the rooflights, doors etc are closed properly and then sit down and fasten the seat belt. So long as there's enough time for the oil to circulate, which there is, I'm happy and drive off.

The exception being the 3.5cc, 2.7 bhp, 7 port nitro engines I use in the 1/8 rallyx cars, these I preheat before starting otherwise the top of the cylinder isn't big enough for the piston and the piston would lockup at top dead center :lol:


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

This thread has made me laugh as it probably what we all dread! Some of us dont realise how noisy we can be.

We pulled up at Berck sur Mer on the way back, must have been 60-70 vans in. It was tight and next to us was a family with two small kids. We thought uh-oh but they were as quiet as a mouse and we had a really good nights sleep.

If your by the sea then revenge can be had on noisy neighbours quite easily. I call it the seagull alarm clock. Get some breadcrumbs and spread them around on the roof of their vehicle or somewhere appropriate. The noise of those buggers landing on the roof while you have a pleasant sleep is very satisfying!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

How about

"I AM SICK AND MY LADY DOES NOT KNOW HOW TO DRIVE THIS LUMP AND WE HAVE TO LEAVE AT 0500, SO KEEP WELL AWAY !"

OR the French or German translation.

Geoff


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> How about
> 
> "I AM SICK AND MY LADY DOES NOT KNOW HOW TO DRIVE THIS LUMP AND WE HAVE TO LEAVE AT 0500, SO KEEP WELL AWAY !"
> 
> ...


But getting up at 05:00 would be disturbing most people, would it not?

But Come on folks, Is it me or are there far too many noise complaints on here?

Conversations
Generators
Running Engines
Late night drinkers
Early morning whistlers
Guitar Playing

As Examples

If you want total peace and quiet, do not go on a camping holiday.

One Camper asked us to move our clothes airer away from his line of sight one day (it was on our pitch, next to our awning).

If this does not suit you. Could you not try Staying away from Aires and Campsites and find yourself a peace of Wilderness where you can be alone.

Otherwise, rent a cottage on a deserted island somewhere.


----------



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

lgbzone said:


> Mine gets about 30 seconds warm up time whilst I roll the van off the ramps, quick check that the rooflights, doors etc are closed properly and then sit down and fasten the seat belt. So long as there's enough time for the oil to circulate, which there is, I'm happy and drive off.
> 
> The exception being the 3.5cc, 2.7 bhp, 7 port nitro engines I use in the 1/8 rallyx cars, these I preheat before starting otherwise the top of the cylinder isn't big enough for the piston and the piston would lockup at top dead center :lol:


Wow thought it was only f1 engines and cold climate cars that get preheat  
fun fun fun there pal can u set off all the speed cameras for me in manchester 8)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

TM

I think most of my complaints are really a bit of light hearted observation to spark a bit of debate on here but whilst you make very valid points (wilderness on our own suits us fine by the way) there are situations where simple consideration should be observed.

For example if I wad on an aire with 100 vans in peak season by the seaside or some big attraction on a balmy warm evening I wouldn't expect quiet and would no doubt get the beers and guitar out and join in the throng (this can of course result in everyone clearing off)

on a small 5 van Cl site or tiny aire in a quiet place I would act differently and would expect everyone to do the same out of general consideration for others and the ambience of the place (except the Belgians)


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

VEEBUG74 said:


> lgbzone said:
> 
> 
> > Mine gets about 30 seconds warm up time whilst I roll the van off the ramps, quick check that the rooflights, doors etc are closed properly and then sit down and fasten the seat belt. So long as there's enough time for the oil to circulate, which there is, I'm happy and drive off.
> ...


Definitely loads of fun, I love the technical/engineering side of these things as well, these engines rev to 40,000 rpm which I find very impressive. then again the electric buggies have come on in the last couple of years with brushless motors and lipo batteries giving 58,000 rpm and a power band that starts at 1 rev.

Speed cameras; there's an idea, a bit of revenge :lol:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Methinks there are some very childish people frequenting MHF.
Suggesting Peeing into Gennie petrol tanks and sabotaging Air Con Units.

Is it perhaps Jealousy? Because they do not have the ability to reduce or indeed increase the temperature inside their van or perhaps use the Microwave at will when HU is not available.

Seems a good reason to avoid Aires and similar like the plague.

Remember "Do unto others that what you would have them do unto you" *

Steve*


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

But do it first.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

teemyob said:


> .. and find yourself a peace of Wilderness where you can be alone.


Aaah,

"a peace of wilderness" - I quite like the sound of that, very good  .

Regards,
John


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Ozzyjohn said:


> "a peace of wilderness" - I quite like the sound of that, very good  . John


Sounds like quiet a nice place John. :wink: :lol:

Dave

P.S. Not taking the wee wee TM. Just fracturing the language to raise a smile.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dave

So many posters fracture the language - but are they all being humorous? Their's [sic] a thought!

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Geoff

Fracture it! 8O 8O 

They brake it into little peaces.

Dave :lol:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Barry I used to wonder why the yanks always left their RVs idling before moving off, well I bought one and now I know, it won't move without 125 psi of air and the turbo won't work with a cold engine, if I'm on EHU I can preheat the engine but can't pump up the suspension.

In France a while back I parked near a Kon Tiki in a lay by and you should have heard the snooring coming from it !!!!!

Loddy


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Geoff
> 
> Fracture it! 8O 8O
> 
> ...


Geoff / Dave,
Always a sauce of amusement though... 

TM,
Sorry for the repeated wandering off the topic.

Regards

John


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

"In France a while back I parked near a Kon Tiki in a lay by and you should have heard the snooring coming from it !!!!! 

Loddy"

That will have been Mrs D Lodders. All that cheap wine you gave her!


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi barryd people who leave there engines runing while parked next to you are a disgrace and no consideration for others . we had a m/h who had his engine running to build up the air and the smoke lingered for a long time in our m/h they should not be aloud on sites where you have to park close together .jud


----------

